# Going From 3x feeds to 2x feeds



## angelas3 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm looking for some advice on changing feeds to 2x instead of 3x a day. Do I just split the daily amount in half ? Or should I give him more in the morning. I do some training with him at least once a day so he is getting some treats.

Cooper is 5 1/2 months so going to go 2x daily when he is 6 months. At the moment we go for a off lead walk around 9 30am then a on lead walk at 6 30pm.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My previous dog before Willie was diabetic. In fact, I even made home-made dog food for her for about 2-1/2 years. One thing I learned was that if you want to keep blood glucose levels as steady as possible, you should feed twice a day, an equal number of calories for each meal, exactly twelve hours apart. Also, the exercise routine that you establish should remain the same every day. 

That said, you don't have a diabetic dog and so you can be much more flexible! Since your dog probably burns more calories during his off lead walk, maybe you could load the morning meal (a good hour before his exercise) with more calories than the evening meal. So, for example, you could divide his daily caloric intake into fifths and give him 3/5 at 8:00 a.m. and then 2/5 at 8:00p.m. 

Cooper will still be growing until he is 18 months to 2-years old, so you will gradually be increasing his total caloric intake until it levels off in his adulthood. And if it turns out that his calorie usage is about the same for morning and evening exercise, you can just split up the calories 50/50. Twelve hours apart for his two meals is a good thing, though.  It will keep him feeling the most satisfied and energized.

p.s. Two or even three smaller meals per day is also a good idea in order to avoid bloat. Bloat rarely affects puppies but is something to be aware of in adult dogs, especially the deep-chested breeds like the Vizsla. One great big meal is never a good idea.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't have a very scientific response for you, only what I did. At about 8 mos, I weaned to 2 meals/day. My pup loooves to eat, so he could stand to thin up a bit. We cut what we were normally giving him for lunch in half and then cut it more, so that he was still getting a snack, but not a full lunch. Then we stopped giving it to him altogether. I tend to do 2 pretty equal sized meals, but it's raw, so if I give him a particularly meaty turkey neck for breakfast, I'll try to give a little less for dinner. Really we just take a look at him and if he's not showing enough ribs, we cut down a little or try to give healthier treats (sweet potato vs the prepackaged stuff).


----------



## angelas3 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice  I think the 3/5 and 2/5 split looks like a good idea so will prob try that and see how we go. He gets feed around 7am and at the minute evening meal is 6pm so will continue with those times and make he evening walk a little later.

At the moment Cooper weighs around 17 kg ( 37 lbs) and I think that he looks ok some days I can see his ribs a bit more than usual but I'm guessing thats when he's had a bit of growth. He's putting on 1kg every 10 days so I am adjusting his food.


----------

